
Booktrope (YC W15) Rethinks Book Publishing - ksearsbooks
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/26/yc-booktrope/
======
italreadyexists
So editors are going to work for free and hope they might get a cut of the
royalties? A talented editor can make a good book great and are worth the
money they are paid (probably more).

